# Cage trap



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Would it be very hard to get a fox in a cage trap or not. I don't know if they would be like a coyote and not want to go in or if they would just fine? What would work good for a bait.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

UNcle caught a red fox in his cage trap last year we just use live chickens... I dont if they would care to much.....


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i am goana try to catch one this year with a coonh size cage trap

i have heard thell go in a **** size one


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I just bought a trap from a friend of a friend and its plenty big enough to trap something as large as a yote. Is that OK to trap smaller animals such as a **** or skunk, or should I buy a smaller one as well?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

It would work ok. The reason for having them the right size is to keep them from thrashing around unessacarilly and injuring themselves.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> It would work ok. The reason for having them the right size is to keep them from thrashing around unessacarilly and injuring themselves.


your are right i have had squrills do that in **** size traps that they get in to every now in then


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've picked up a few reds in **** size cage traps. They were all pups though, the adults are pretty wherry of the traps no mater how camoed they are. I used some loud call lure with a few mice in the back. I've also used a sweat smelling lure also. coyote pups sure, adult coyotes not so much. 
xdeano


----------

